

MongoDB: Migration from Mysql at Wordnik - meghan
http://www.royans.net/arch/mongodb-migration-from-mysql-at-wordnik/

======
seunosewa
"Based on Tony’s estimate MongoDB used up 4 times the storage they had used in
Mysql." Quite alarming.

~~~
johnny99
Uses more storage, but faster by an order of magnitude the way we're using it.
Worth it, in our case.

